
Ask HN: Would you trade a 20 percent raise for an extra day off? - sudsred
Just curious how common it is to trade money for time.
======
byoung2
You should make this a poll:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll](https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll)

But to answer your question, I would be tempted to take an extra day off but
in the end I would not, and here's why. An extra day off disappears when you
move to the next company (you: I worked a 4 day week at my last job, them: we
don't do that here), but the salary typically forms a floor for negotiating
the next salary (you: I made $180k at my last job, them: we can match or beat
that). With the extra salary you could take extra unpaid vacation days to
effectively get your extra day off and get the raise at the same time.

~~~
vageli
> You should make this a poll:
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll](https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll)

> But to answer your question, I would be tempted to take an extra day off but
> in the end I would not, and here's why. An extra day off disappears when you
> move to the next company (you: I worked a 4 day week at my last job, them:
> we don't do that here), but the salary typically forms a floor for
> negotiating the next salary (you: I made $180k at my last job, them: we can
> match or beat that). With the extra salary you could take extra unpaid
> vacation days to effectively get your extra day off and get the raise at the
> same time.

How does your new employer know your previous salary without you telling them?
And on the other end, why wouldn't you price intangibles into your salary when
negotiating?

~~~
probinso
If your previous salary was good, then you have little risk in sharing

~~~
vageli
What I'm getting at is you can say whatever you want.

------
popei13
I think it's an interesting trade only if you keep the same value of your
time: having a 20% raise vs getting every Friday off (20% of your week). At
the end each day has same value. It's also depends what you are looking for,
having a 20% raise might not change your lifestyle that much, where having
extra day a week off can, especially if you have family.

------
sudsred
Had a colleague propose this today. And it seemed like a very fair thing to
trade 20 percent of your income for an extra day a week. Opens up time for
exercise, open source work, family and research. I'm curious if people have
tried this and how receptive organisations are to such proposals.

~~~
sushid
Dolby gets every other Friday off AFAIK.

------
airbreather
Depends on tax, where I am it is only a 10% reduction in take home, so could
be a reasonable trade-off.

Even better, do 4x9 hr days (nominal compared to 5x8), take 5th one off and
only lose 5% take home, who wouldn't do that?

------
tiredwired
Stakeholders don't care. You still have to get X amount of work down by Y
date. You should take all the money you can get.

Would you trade a 40% raise for 2 days off?

------
WheelsAtLarge
Yes, but I would have to make sure it doesn't become a day to watch videos and
sleep.

It's very easy to do nothing and waste the opportunity.

------
rajaratnmc
It's terrific actually. I would trade 50% for 2 extra days off to get some
quality time for my passion project. Sounds great. :)

------
seansta
The short answer is Yes so long as ppl don't have to work longer hours on 4
working days.

------
probinso
20% more vacation, then yes

